# Forum in English  > News  > Other news  >  Microsoft, Eclipse finally playing nice. What's it mean for developers?

## wise-wistful

Collaboration plan set to be unveiled tomorrow; deal likely won't include Visual Studio
Mike Milinkovich, executive director of the Eclipse Foundation, used last year's EclipseCon  conference to criticize Microsoft Corp.'s long-time lack of participation in the open source community. Microsoft, he said, sent representatives to the conference every year who always agreed that the two camps should set up a meeting. Once the conferences ended, however, Microsoft didn't respond to Eclipse Foundation,  requests to schedule a get-together, he noted. 

That scenario is likely to change this year as Sam Ramji, director of Microsoft's Open Source Software Lab is slated to give a keynote speech tomorrow morning at EclipseCon 2008. This year's conference got underway Monday in San Jose.

Ramji already has confirmed that Microsoft and Eclipse are collaborating on some projects, but declined to disclose any details of those efforts.
Read More

computerworld

----------

